# My new wiring works great



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

We had a few visitors a couple days past. The visitor turned on the head lites, and left. No answer why? So, wired the converter to the start battery. About 24 hours and battery is fully charged. Gonna keep testing for the 12.6 battery volts. The battery was down to about 9 volts. Don't ya love a plan that works?
Yep, I am smiling today. Old guy frank


----------

